# San Cristobal de la Habana El Principe



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

Smoked one today. Fantastic PC. Firm draw, but not restrictive. Very creamy with a little spice, smooth right to the end. The ash stayed on past the 2/3 mark.

If you get a chance to acquire these, don't hesitate.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

nice one. smoked one of those yesterday.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

I think I've had 1 of the San Cristobal's and thought it was a very nice cigar--Thanks fro posting--


----------



## robisjebus (Feb 5, 2008)

never had one.

*hint hint wink wink*


----------



## Habana-cl (Nov 7, 2007)

You let me be the judge of what they taste like ok  Very nice. Cannot get those here in the states though. Ha Ha Flint


----------



## Carl_H (Dec 30, 2006)

They look great! I will try to find me one next month while in Mexico.


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Now thats what I'm talkin about--ISOM


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Would like to try... just so hard to sample ISOM's. Already have a list of boxes that I need to buy, the list to sample is even longer LOL


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

They are one of the most underrated cigars coming out of cuba, LOVE them!

Great Pic up


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

You smoked 1, so now you could make 24 friends real quick.


----------



## Cowboyjeans (Feb 27, 2008)

Watch out for the Feds mtmouse, they got the men in black after you......just when u least expect it.


----------



## elmomac (Jan 6, 2008)

They look very good. How do they compare to the non-Habanos version? Or can they?


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

those do look tasty I haven't tried those yet but have been hearing very very good things


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

Cowboyjeans said:


> Watch out for the Feds mtmouse, they got the men in black after you......just when u least expect it.


I'm Canadian, we can smoke what ever we want......as long as the tax man gets paid.:lol:


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

I would love to get some of those :dribble:


----------



## Sin-cl (Feb 9, 2008)

wow nice box of cigars ya got there


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

Beautiful box I love to see the Habanos packaging. 
I've only has that smoke in a petit corona and it was not very good at all.


----------

